# Emergency Help Wanted In Nj



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Need help fast......Must have own truck....Only requierment is a plow and MUST BRING OWN SNOW!!! Will pay $100 per inch.....Thanks


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

For that kind of coin I will load up and be on my way....

My cooler is 16" x 52" x 20"

That's 16,640 cubic inches of snow @ $100 per inch..... You are gonna owe me $1,664,000 for the snow, + fuel to NJ + Lodging for 3 nights and dinner at the steak loft in Toms River (Best steak sandwich in the world) 


You may as well give up now and just buy me a new truck, plow & V-box..xysport 


Nah...on second thought I want the 1.65 Mill..payup


----------

